# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Evenwichtsstoornis

## Thealoos

Ik heb drie weken geleden een evenwichtsstoornis gehad in het zwembad. Ben in het water gaan tollen. Dit is allemaal goed afgelopen. maar nu durf ik niet zo goed meer te gaan zwemmen. Heeft iemand dit ook mee gemaakt?

----------


## Agnes574

Beste,

Had je toevallig te weinig gegegeten/gedronken ervoor?
dat zou een verklaring kunnen zijn...
Hoe denk je er zélf over wat eventueel de oorzaak kan zijn?
Oorontsteking toevallig? Bevangen door de warmte?

Laat 's iets weten ok?
Sterkte Xx Ag

----------


## Thealoos

In niets van wat je op noemt kan ik een oorzaak vinden. Als ik in bed ga liggen op m'n rug of rechter zij draait het ook heel even.

----------


## Sefi

Dat zou vanuit je nek kunnen komen, omdat je ook even last hebt als je gaat liggen.
Probeer eens of een fysiotherapeut je hiermee kan helpen.

----------


## Thealoos

Ik ga do.mid. naar de huisarts zal hem dit ook eens voorleggen, want ik ben nl. vorig jaar aan mijn nek geopereerd. Bedankt voor het mee denken.

----------


## Sefi

Heb het zelf ook gehad dat het vanuit m'n nek kwam. Door chiropractie is het goedgekomen, maar na een nekoperatie zou ik niet naar een chiroprator gaan, maar eerst fysio proberen.

----------

